# coma irreversibile



## Iago (9 Luglio 2007)

sento il dovere di comunicare  a tutti la distruzione (ahiloro!!) di DOL!!

una volta se si cliccava la parola "divorzio" su google, usciva in prima, seconda, terza stringa almeno...

...ho provato stasera...tredicesima posizione e per una volta sola...

BRAVO L'ADMIN DI DOL


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> sento il dovere di comunicare  a tutti la distruzione (ahiloro!!) di DOL!!
> 
> una volta se si cliccava la parola "divorzio" su google, usciva in prima, seconda, terza stringa almeno...
> 
> ...





Sono commossa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... che dici do un colpo di ferro al vestitino nero? ... non si sa mai, puo tornare utile ...


----------



## Iago (10 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono commossa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e...forse si, 

io mi procuro la cravatta nera? 
o la fascia al braccio come si faceva anni fa??


P.s. domani vado a controllare un'altra volta google, e faccio un'aggiornamento


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> e...forse si,
> 
> io mi procuro la cravatta nera?
> o la fascia al braccio come si faceva anni fa??
> ...


Vorrai dire un'accertamento dello stato di salute dell'ammalato ...


----------



## Iago (10 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vorrai dire un'accertamento dello stato di salute dell'ammalato ...



ammalat?? chill è muort proprio!!

elettroencefalogramma piatto!!


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ammalat?? chill è muort proprio!!
> 
> elettroencefalogramma piatto!!


te possino


----------



## Iago (10 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> te possino



Marì, appena sai l'orario dei funerali fammelo sapere, mi raccomando 

	
	
		
		
	


	


































buonanotte


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> Marì, appena sai l'orario dei funerali fammelo sapere, mi raccomando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eccome no ... tanto e' inevitabile, sicuro  

	
	
		
		
	


	













cia' Iago sogni d'oro!


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

*condoglianze vivissime*

Come previsto..... dol sta per essere dichiarato privo di attività celebrale dai doct che lo tengono in vita attaccato alle macchine.

il traectomizzato nonostante l'ossigeno infuso, a stento, dalla faida, ha funzioni vitali al di sotto del minimo vitale.

a giorni sto stacco definitivo.

zecche, bitte e scarafaggi già si stanno trasferendo verso l'eden dall'aria tersa ( vedi voce della coscienza) e vorrebbero deporre le loro infestanti uova sopra il ns formaggio ( divorzioescamorze).

DDT già pronto
Vestito nero già pronto
....... già pronto.

alle esequie canterà in diretta tv " la voce dela coscienza".

amen


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Come previsto..... dol sta per essere dichiarato privo di attività celebrale dai doct che lo tengono in vita attaccato alle macchine.
> 
> il traectomizzato nonostante l'ossigeno infuso, a stento, dalla faida, ha funzioni vitali al di sotto del minimo vitale.
> 
> ...


Cat vuoi dire la famosa messa cantata?!























Ciao bella, buonanotte anche a te!


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

Ostia Marì... proprio quella.

Voce della coscienza faidoso s'è già iscritto qui così la può trasmettere in stereofonia.
qualche gargarismo veloce e si parteeeee


----------



## Iago (10 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Ostia Marì... proprio quella.
> 
> Voce della coscienza faidoso s'è già iscritto qui così la può trasmettere in stereofonia.
> qualche gargarismo veloce e si parteeeee










a tuttii!!

attenzione a Voce della coscienza...fà il finto prete!


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> a tuttii!!
> 
> attenzione a Voce della coscienza...fà il finto prete!


 
in realtà è un gay impotente che se lo prende e basta.


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

per Iago.
NO, non te la do!
notte, dormi sul divano stanotte. sei in punizione.


----------



## Iago (10 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> per Iago.
> NO, non te la do!
> notte, dormi sul divano stanotte. sei in punizione.


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Iago & Co.*

Se dovesse rendersi necessario unirsi al dolore..... la solidarietà impone che si faccia una corona come rimembranza..... dato il virtuale, la preferite in prosa o in versi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se dovesse rendersi necessario unirsi al dolore..... la solidarietà impone che si faccia una corona come rimembranza..... dato il virtuale, la preferite in prosa o in versi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
in versi secondo me lo capiscono meglio, sembre che gliela diciamo MOLTOOO LENTAMENTE.... sai , il loro cervello è già in cancrena.

l'agonia di quel forum unita alla iscrizione qui da noi del primo della faida( gli altri spiano da ospiti) crea un'atmosfera da pre battaglia navale.

prepara le corone e... la festicciola per tutti noi, urrà ai vincitori.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono commossa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
filo di perle mari'..mi raccomando...è d'obbligo.

cum velo di pizzo nero.

e non ridere


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> e...forse si,
> 
> io mi procuro la cravatta nera?
> o la fascia al braccio come si faceva anni fa??
> ...


laccio emostatico nero..è piu' trendy per l'occasione


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se dovesse rendersi necessario unirsi al dolore..... la solidarietà impone che si faccia una corona come rimembranza..... dato il virtuale, la preferite in prosa o in versi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








































ci affidiamo alla Sua riconosciuta e illuminata creazione estemporanea ...
















Ps. mandiamo una corona davvero?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2007)

*Cat*



cat ha detto:


> in versi secondo me lo capiscono meglio, sembre che gliela diciamo MOLTOOO LENTAMENTE.... sai , il loro cervello è già in cancrena.
> 
> l'agonia di quel forum unita alla iscrizione qui da noi del primo della faida( gli altri spiano da ospiti) crea un'atmosfera da pre battaglia navale.
> 
> prepara le corone e... la festicciola per tutti noi, urrà ai vincitori.


 
Mi dissocio ufficilamente..ho già dato.

e mi basta.


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Hai visto mai*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> filo di perle mari'..mi raccomando...è d'obbligo.
> 
> cum velo di pizzo nero.
> 
> e non ridere


Se è per l'aplomb ho delle perle nere tahitiane....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *filo di perle *mari'..mi raccomando...è d'obbligo.
> 
> cum velo di pizzo nero.
> 
> e non ridere


le perle no, da che e' morta mia madre non le indosso piu' per rispetto ...

Pero' un uno splendido cameo!


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mi dissocio ufficilamente..ho già dato.
> 
> e mi basta.


 
già ho specificato che io non rispondo a provocazioni.
tutti mi possono leggere i mie vecchi messaggi in dol perciò eventualmente le risposte alle provocazioni sono li.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> le perle no, da che e' morta mia madre non le indosso piu' per rispetto ...
> 
> Pero' un uno splendido cameo!


Mari...

okkei....il cameo è altrettanto elegante.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Luglio 2007)

*Cat*



cat ha detto:


> già ho specificato che io non rispondo a provocazioni.
> tutti mi possono leggere i mie vecchi messaggi in dol perciò eventualmente le risposte alle provocazioni sono li.


si. ho capito quello che volevi.dire...rispondevo ad una possibile battaglia navale a cui accennavi..qui...

io non credo che ve ne saranno...stiamo alimentando quello che se si vuole si puo' evitare...non credi cat?


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si. ho capito quello che volevi.dire...rispondevo ad una possibile battaglia navale a cui accennavi..qui...
> 
> io non credo che ve ne saranno...stiamo alimentando quello che se si vuole si puo' evitare...non credi cat?


io non alimento nulla.


ripeto e concludo...



di quanto grande è il web certa gente ci ha fatto bannare e poi si iscrivono esattamente, esattamente dove siamo andati noi.

guarda micia che il web offre milioni di forum.........
solo quello dico io


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io non alimento nulla.
> 
> 
> ripeto e concludo...
> ...


Si, ma noi siamo il meglio, quindi...


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si, ma noi siamo il meglio, quindi...


 
quello è indubbio. 
anche perchè dove c'è Fa c'è il meglio .


----------



## Anna A n.l. (10 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se dovesse rendersi necessario unirsi al dolore..... la solidarietà impone che si faccia una corona come rimembranza..... dato il virtuale, la preferite in prosa o in versi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me dispiace.
e non per la proprietà del sito,figurati...
mi dispiace che sia successo tutto questo.
in quel sito ci avevo piantato la canadese di emmergenza.
e niente. mi hanno sfrattata perché cucinavo cose troppo buone a tutte le ore del giorno.
praticamente, è successo che il direttore del self service del campeggio dol, ha notato un calo di consumazioni, visto che offrivo pasta al sugo di pomodoro fresco a tutti, in cambio di un sorriso...
son cose. business must go on..


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Luglio 2007)

emergenza. che non vorrei anche qui innescare una spirale di violenza, visto il numero assai elevato di teste coronate...


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

Anna A n.l. ha detto:


> a me dispiace.
> e non per la proprietà del sito,figurati...
> mi dispiace che sia successo tutto questo.
> in quel sito ci avevo piantato la canadese di emmergenza.
> ...


 
la pasta al pomodoro non la gradiscono.
sono abituati a scarafaggi e formiche.


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Anna*

Tranquilla............... qui apparteniamo tutte alla stessa razza, quella della risposta di Einstein, la razza umana, l'unica razza possibile per gli umani.
Per chi fosse entrato da poco benvenuti/e e sappiate che qui parliamo, argomentiamo, discutiamo, e sono le sole forme di espressione che conosciamo, quindi non avrete alcuna sorpresa o "improvvise mattane" da parte dell'utenza di questo forum.
Buona permanenza.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> quello è indubbio.
> anche perchè dove c'è Fa c'è il meglio .


Ecco, vedi, come diceva quello" non son d'accordo con ciò che dici, ma mi batterò fino allo stremo affinchè tu lo possa dire"  

	
	
		
		
	


	











Ps. beh, non proprio fino allo stremo...qualche energia è meglio me la tenga di scorta...hai visto mai che ci sia qualche miglior causa!!


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ecco, vedi, come diceva quello" non son d'accordo con ciò che dici, ma mi batterò fino allo stremo affinchè tu lo possa dire"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ehi fedigrafo...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





sono pronta
io sono cat, la quinta moschettiera.


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ecco, vedi, come diceva quello" non son d'accordo con ciò che dici, ma mi batterò fino allo stremo affinchè tu lo possa dire"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io combatto la tua idea, che e' diversa dalla  mia, ma sono pronto a battermi fino al prezzo della mia vita perche' tu, la tua  idea, possa esprimerla liberamente. ( Voltaire )


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io combatto la tua idea, che e' diversa dalla mia, ma sono pronto a battermi fino al prezzo della mia vita perche' tu, la tua idea, possa esprimerla liberamente. ( Voltaire )


Si, beh, ok...se semo capiti no?!?!


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Si, beh, ok...se semo capiti no?!?!


SI


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ehi fedigrafo......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Occhio che all'epoca non avevano a disposizione i fucili di precisione....io quelli uso...e hanno una gittata un pò più lunga di certe spadine!!


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*

Sarei interessata a saperne di più sulle "miglior cause"..!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sarei interessata a saperne di più sulle "miglior cause"..!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amica mia, già sai che il sapere è in te!


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Amica mia, già sai che il sapere è in te!


Non ci provare! Quella è la classica risposta che se la dicessi a tua moglie in certi frangenti ti ritroveresti una mattarellata in testa  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

*CONTRORDINE*

Ragazzi guardate che DOL e' per *"Dead On Line"* oramai sono off


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> certa gente ci ha fatto bannare e poi si iscrivono esattamente, esattamente dove siamo andati noi.


Ma nun cia mai pensato che potresti esserti bannata da sola? Te e quei quattro sfigati che t'hanno seguito? Ma che ve rode de non esserce più? A me pare proprio di si! Aspetta che te riconoscano pure qua e vedi come te ce rimannano a quel paese. Sfigati.


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> Ma nun cia mai pensato che potresti esserti bannata da sola? Te e quei quattro sfigati che t'hanno seguito? Ma che ve rode de non esserce più? A me pare proprio di si! Aspetta che te riconoscano pure qua e vedi come te ce rimannano a quel paese. Sfigati.



Angeli' sei il solito pirla, e senza palle ... mo cloni anche gli altri nick, vergognati.


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

se sempre in mezzo eh? Angelino nun c'entra manco penniente fidate per stavolta.


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> se sempre in mezzo eh? Angelino nun c'entra manco penniente fidate per stavolta.



Angeli' sei il solito vigliacco esibizionista ... hai disattivato i messaggi privati, io non ti ci mando saranno gli altri forse a farlo.


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

t'ho già detto che te sbaji, e fidate che nun so angelicus. poi fa da brava e nun te fa riconosce de già. va a cuccia va.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Luglio 2007)

Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> t'ho già detto che te sbaji, e fidate che nun so angelicus. poi fa da brava e nun te fa riconosce de già. va a cuccia va.


secondo me è quello sfigato di barts.
non gli bastavano le legnate prese di là 

	
	
		
		
	


	





no, come ogni bravo masochista, ci rincorre sempre, per non farsi mancare la dose quotidiana


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

Va a cuccia pure te insieme all'amica tua. fa da brava va


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me è quello sfigato di *barts.*
> non gli bastavano le legnate prese di là
> 
> 
> ...


non e' lui Anna.


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

torna a cuccia marì, quante vorte to devo dì?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Luglio 2007)

Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> Va a cuccia pure te insieme all'amica tua. fa da brava va


hey coglionazzo (si può dire coglionazzo in questo forum? dovete sapere che sono caduta dal seggiolone da piccola e non mi so trattenere..) io non vado in nessuna cuccia, in compenso a te ti mando a fanculo.

PS: certo che il mondo è pieno di rompicoglioni...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> non e' lui Anna.


 
se non è lui è qualche altro demente mandato in trasferta in incognito (ovviamenteeeeee) per rompere le balle anche qua.


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

Certo che è pieno, ce sei te e tutti l'amici tua! ora però fai la brava che dei fa na bella figura, nun te vorrai fa riconosce de già? su su, a cuccia


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> se non è lui è qualche altro demente mandato in trasferta in incognito (ovviamenteeeeee) per rompere le balle anche qua.


a onor del vero le palle l'hai rotte te e nessuna t'hai mai cagato e per quello che t'incazzi. ora a cuccia


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> se non è lui è qualche altro demente mandato in trasferta in incognito (ovviamenteeeeee) per rompere le balle anche qua.


... certo che stanno a fare delle gran figuracce di merda ... e come al solito sotto una falsa identita', vedi se te lo dicono il loro nick, che coraggiosi/e proprio da: Il ruggito del coniglio ...


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

ma te non eri a cuccia? che è? senza l'amici tua te stai zitta e com'arrivano alzi la crestetta? ammazza che coraggio. ora fai da brava però.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Luglio 2007)

*discretamente*

Posso suggerire di non rispondere alle provocazione e non esportare fazioni e risse? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






I disturbato e i provocatori non ci mancano...


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

je suggeresci de levarse er pane quotidiano.


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Posso suggerire di non rispondere alle provocazione e non esportare fazioni e risse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Posso suggerire di non rispondere alle provocazione e non esportare fazioni e risse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intanto vado a prendere gli stracci ... bisognerà dare una pulita appena hanno finito.


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

io posso pure finì presto e dell'altri che te devi preoccupà! ma ora so tutti a cuccia da bravi. ogni tanto danno retta a quarcuno.


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Intanto vado a prendere gli stracci ... bisognerà dare una pulita appena hanno finito.


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

a bella cat leggi bene che ha scritto <appena hanno finito> e nun to vorrei dire ma ce sei pure te nel mezzo


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*A' morè*



Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> a bella cat leggi bene che ha scritto <appena hanno finito> e nun to vorrei dire ma ce sei pure te nel mezzo


 
Se te levi da li cojoni tu po' esse pure che la chiudemo qua!!!
Bruja
(di padre trasteverino)


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (10 Luglio 2007)

e l'ha salito lo scalino?


----------



## La Lupa (10 Luglio 2007)

Ho capito.





Metto via gli stracci.

Comincio a preparare le bottiglie.

Bru... c'avresti mica da accendere?


----------



## cat (10 Luglio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ahahaha...molotof????


----------



## Bruja (10 Luglio 2007)

*Lupa*

Lo sai che ho sempre il calderone pronto.... prendi un rametto, c'è tutto il fuoco che vuoi!
Se poi hai difficoltà ti presto Carletto il draghetto incendiario, però ha una fiammata un po' ingombrante... vedi tu!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (10 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se te levi da li cojoni tu po' esse pure che la chiudemo qua!!!
> Bruja
> (di padre trasteverino)

















































Ma po' esse?


----------



## Iago (11 Luglio 2007)

*clone*

un clone maschio che non sà scrivere in romanesco?!?!
























sei sgamatissimo! 



















...ti sei tradito subito!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  non sei stato attento con gli attacchi...credevi di essere neutro e generalizzato, invece hai un certo tipo di rancore...tipicamente maschile...(da due di picche subito...)

a chi ha concetti di vita come i tuoi, càpita facilmente...caro...rodi rodi!! (e non ti dico.........)
AHAHAHHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (11 Luglio 2007)

Se se, parla parla che de due de picche te ne sei preso na caterva. l'ultimo pure in diretta su dol!
va a cuccia pure te con tutti l'alrtri che se sa che sei un pervertito


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2007)

*Amaro, buon giorno*



Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> Se se, parla parla che de due de picche te ne sei preso na caterva. l'ultimo pure in diretta su dol!
> va a cuccia pure te con tutti l'alrtri che se sa che sei un pervertito


 
Mi sa che con la copiosa quantità di succo gastrico che produci non dovresti innervosirti cosi...
cambia digestivo.


----------



## Old Amarogiuliani (11 Luglio 2007)

che cià provato pure cun te iago?


----------



## Iago (11 Luglio 2007)

*ah! ah! ah!*



Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> Se se, parla parla che de due de picche te ne sei preso na caterva. l'ultimo pure in diretta su dol!
> va a cuccia pure te con tutti l'alrtri che se sa che sei un pervertito




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHA


"se se"    
mannaggia....mi hai fatto cambiare idea!!

decisamente femminile! 
...e di quelli che conosco,  un solo uomo lo avrebbe scritto ...se sei tu, guarda...sei patetico, un patetico lecchino


----------



## Iago (11 Luglio 2007)

Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> che cià provato pure cun te iago?



...e scrivi bene, sei patetico 


...tutte ci provano con me...nun saje nient criatù!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2007)

Amarogiuliani ha detto:


> che cià provato pure cun te iago?


Non ci ha provato, *siamo fidanzati ufficiosamente, ora Ufficialmente*.

congratulati ora.


----------



## Bruja (11 Luglio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non ci ha provato, *siamo fidanzati ufficiosamente, ora Ufficialmente*.
> 
> congratulati ora.


Ma hai già chiesto la dispensa alla Badessa?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Iago (11 Luglio 2007)

*badessaaa*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ma hai già chiesto la dispensa alla Badessa??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fatemi capire!!


micio, chi sono i fidanzati?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ma hai già chiesto la dispensa alla Badessa??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è un fidanzamento moderno sai..di quelli a "coppia aperta"...che si espande...si evolve..
 mo' come glielo spiego a Bade'.....minimo mi fa pulire il refettorio per un mese...

Bruja, ci metti una buona parola per me?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> fatemi capire!!
> 
> 
> micio, chi sono i fidanzati?


Che stronzo..ma Io e te...


----------



## Iago (11 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Che stronzo..ma Io e te...


----------



## Iago (11 Luglio 2007)

*alla luce del sole*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> è un fidanzamento moderno sai..di quelli a "coppia aperta"...che si espande...si evolve..
> mo' come glielo spiego a Bade'.....minimo mi fa pulire il refettorio per un mese...
> 
> Bruja, ci metti una buona parola per me?



eh vè bè...se non abbiamo segreti per nessuno.......


se ci siamo aperti....

chiedo anch'io per favore, a bruja di intercedere per noi con la badessa, d'altronde anche lei deve evolversi e accettare la società per quello che è...

cmq, mi offro anch'io per una settimana di curvee refettorio...


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2007)

'a Bizzoga eh?!?!?!



























Buongiorno ragazzi


----------



## Iago (11 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> 'a Bizzoga eh?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



per me è o lecchin


...prò c'è sto romanesco...che potrebbe essere volutamente falsato o profondamente settentrionale


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> per me è o lecchin
> 
> 
> ...prò c'è sto romanesco...che potrebbe essere volutamente falsato o profondamente settentrionale


Dici?!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> 'a Bizzoga eh?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A' bizzoga 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























    ho le lacrime!


----------



## Bruja (11 Luglio 2007)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> eh vè bè...se non abbiamo segreti per nessuno.......
> 
> 
> se ci siamo aperti....
> ...


Io ti avverto, Miciolidia è amica fraterna, Dio non voglia che mi ritorni all'ovile con qualche lamentela sul tuo "essere fidanzato aperto".... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Io sono anche una che affronta il dialogo, ma la Badessa attaccato alla sottana non ha il rosario ma il gatto a nove code....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... quindi la buona parola la metto pure, ma non dire poi che nessuno ti ha avvisato!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2007)

Bruja guarda che Iago ha un debole per le fruste


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2007)

*la frusta che ti do sui denti!*



Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja guarda che Iago ha un debole per le fruste


eccallà sta vipera...mo' se Badessa voleva chiudersi in cella con Jago...tu hai fatto la frittata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutto se deve sapè...tutto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





nemmeno in convento si puo' stare tranquilli...


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccallà sta vipera...mo' se Badessa voleva chiudersi in cella con Jago...tu hai fatto la frittata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' meglio essere preparati/aggiornati


----------



## Iago (11 Luglio 2007)

*femmina*



Bruja ha detto:


> Io ti avverto, Miciolidia è amica fraterna, Dio non voglia che mi ritorni all'ovile con qualche lamentela sul tuo "essere fidanzato aperto"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aahhhh, bene! quindi la Badessa sempre una donna è!!

ok, capito tutto...alla prima occasione correrò da Badessa per giocare a frustate


----------



## Iago (11 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccallà sta vipera...mo' se Badessa voleva chiudersi in cella con Jago...tu hai fatto la frittata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruja (11 Luglio 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccallà sta vipera...mo' se Badessa voleva chiudersi in cella con Jago...tu hai fatto la frittata...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo te la Badessa ha problemi?  Quella non SI chiude, quella chiude e chiede il riscatto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Iago (11 Luglio 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bruja guarda che Iago ha un debole per le fruste



la prima comprata nel lontano '90 più o meno...in Puglia































poi l'ho regalata alla fruitrice di quel periodo


----------



## Iago (11 Luglio 2007)

*miiiiii*



Bruja ha detto:


> Secondo te la Badessa ha problemi?  Quella non SI chiude, quella chiude e chiede il riscatto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AAZZZZZ

...e la mad........


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2007)

Iago ma Chicchi chi e'?


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Secondo te la Badessa ha problemi? Quella non SI chiude, quella chiude e chiede il riscatto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Che Donna che è ...cosa non farebbe per trovare i soldi per il restauro del convento


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2007)

*ehi fidanzato*



Iago ha detto:


> la prima comprata nel lontano '90 più o meno...in Puglia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


no.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...le fruste non mi piacciono...

vado direttamente a chiodate


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Luglio 2007)

*Mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> Iago ma Chicchi chi e'?


 
Bastaaaaa ma che te ne fot'


----------



## Mari' (11 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bastaaaaa ma che te ne fot'



vero, ma che me ne fotte


----------

